# 1967 GTO Information



## MY67GTOCONV (Sep 19, 2013)

I recently acquired a 1967 Pontiac GTO Convertible. I am trying to learn how to decipher all the codes to see what I have. 

The Trim Plate located on the firewall supplies the following information:

10A 2
ST 67-24267 PON 436 BODY
TR 219-B D-1 PAINT
W 2KZG
4F
51-2G

I have checked the rear end for #s and all I can find is 9783393 H296 located on below the rear end cover on the right side. I also found what looks like a clock on the left side - anyone know how to read this?

On the right side of the transmission has a tin tag that reads PS-67-2046 
On the middle of the transmission I found CFD-1 
On the right side of the transmission case near the front I found 8623801.
On the tail shaft of the transmission is 8624486.

One the right front machined pad just below the head and on the block reads 116099 with a YS below it.
On the back of the engine under the distributor I found 86133 7D and J286

Are there other #s I should look for or is this enough to work with?

Can anyone help me???:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

All of the codes you have posted indicate an October 1966 built numbers matching 1967 GTO.

Have you ordered the PHS on that car?


----------



## MY67GTOCONV (Sep 19, 2013)

05GTO said:


> All of the codes you have posted indicate an October 1966 built numbers matching 1967 GTO.
> 
> Have you ordered the PHS on that car?


No, how do I go about doing this? Thanks,


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

MY67GTOCONV said:


> No, how do I go about doing this? Thanks,


Click on the PHS hyperlink in my post and go to the PHS website, click on ("Click here" to order your complete vehicle packet). Follow the directions, the packet will include the build sheet, the billing history and more GTO history. That information is around $65. You can also order a copy of the original window sticker for your car for $35 more.
Good luck,


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

These website should help you decode. +1 on getting the PHS too.

Pontiac Power


Wallace Racing-Drag Racing Pontiac powered Firebirds,Trans Ams and Dragsters


GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

Do as mentioned and GET the PHS. It's a must have for anyone with cars like ours. Worth the $65 to know the options your car came with an where it was built etc.

Also check out Performance Years forum. A find there is quite a bit more activity over there on these cars.


----------



## MY67GTOCONV (Sep 19, 2013)

I just received my information from PHS...Now I have a new question. Can anyone post a picture of the Custom Wheel Discs which is option 458? I want to find out if I have the factory wheels or not. Thanks,


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

MY67GTOCONV said:


> I just received my information from PHS...Now I have a new question. Can anyone post a picture of the Custom Wheel Discs which is option 458? I want to find out if I have the factory wheels or not. Thanks,


see this thread... at the bottom.
Basically hub caps


----------

